# Need more arborists, tree climbers, and ground crews



## TradeSources (Oct 12, 2007)

RAPIDLY GROWING TREE CARE SERVICE IN SEATTLE AREA NEEDS HELP!

*Grow with us! We urgently need more arborists, tree climbers, and ground crew! Our professional tree service is rapidly expanding in the beautiful Pacific Northwest, with crews working all year with residences, corporations, apartment complexes, parks, arboriculture associations, insurance companies, and cities in King and Snohomish County.

Our highly qualified General Manager has been in tree care services in the Pacific Northwest for over 25 years and is a Certified Arborist. He earned his Bachelor’s Degree with honors in the Science of Biology with an emphasis on Ecology at Washington State University.

Please email your resume to [email protected] or call 1-877-775-TREE for consideration.*


----------



## Ekka (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm always wondering why people hide their business name or the legend managers name?

But that's just me!


----------



## TradeSources (Oct 13, 2007)

I appreciate your taking time to read our ad.

I always try to keep advertisements very simple and very direct. As we could use another whole crew or two, I thought I would not spell out the qualifications for each individual position.

The name of the business is Superior NW and our phone number was listed. I didn't see the need to put our name in twice....but we all view things differently.

Don't think that would hardly be considered "hiding" though.

Superior NW


----------



## Ekka (Oct 14, 2007)

Good stuff, you guys busy pretty much year round?


----------



## TradeSources (Oct 14, 2007)

*Busy year around.....*

Thanks, again, for your respnse.

Yes, we are quite busy year 'round. Western Washington has a fairly moderate climate and is green year around . Lots of trees and plants. We work with residences, businesses, parks, and cities.

Summers are gorgeous, with temperatures in the upper 70s during the day and dropping to 60 at night.

Winters are cooler and we have lots of gray days. Seems like once a year we have a storm with higher winds that brings down a lot of branches and trees. Last year, we have a bad one with power out for days and many trees down or needing work.

How is it in Brisbane?


----------



## newbym (Oct 14, 2007)

I've already agreed to finish out the season here with my boss, but if you guys still have a position open around Feb/Mar of next year, I'd be interested....


----------



## Ekka (Oct 15, 2007)

Well get onto him, they sound OK.

Here in Brisbane Australia, bloody hot! Even in winter you sweat. And there's palms, palms and more stupid palms to kill every day. People dont consider them trees, they're more like weeds.

Do the odd other tree too, many gums. 

You guys run pretty high caliber qualifications for tree crew managers, dont get that here at all... plus we aren't as meticulous here regarding injecting, soil treatments etc. Many natives will grow on a rock! Anyway, wish you well finding some-one ... good that is.


----------



## nor cal firs (Oct 15, 2007)

:monkey:


----------



## TradeSources (Oct 15, 2007)

*Let us hear from you.....*



newbym said:


> I've already agreed to finish out the season here with my boss, but if you guys still have a position open around Feb/Mar of next year, I'd be interested....



Thanks for the response. Tell us a bit about yourself.

We are rapidly growing and should have openings in February or March.


----------



## TradeSources (Oct 15, 2007)

*Kind of thought that.....*



Ekka said:


> Well get onto him, they sound OK.
> 
> Here in Brisbane Australia, bloody hot! Even in winter you sweat. And there's palms, palms and more stupid palms to kill every day. People dont consider them trees, they're more like weeds.
> 
> ...



Appreciate the info, as I have never been in Australia. I thought Brisbane might be pretty warm but didn't realize you have so many palm trees.

Thanks for the thoughts.

Superior NW Tree


----------



## oldugly (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you looking for or could you use any temporary subs? What kind of commitment are you looking for?


----------



## TradeSources (Oct 18, 2007)

*What kind of work do you do?*

Yes, I am sure we could use temporary help for large jobs and windy winter rainstorms. We are expecting 40 to 60 mph winds today, which will bring down some trees and branches.

What do you do and where do you live?

Superior NW Tree



oldugly said:


> Are you looking for or could you use any temporary subs? What kind of commitment are you looking for?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 25, 2007)

TradeSources said:


> Yes, I am sure we could use temporary help for large jobs and windy winter rainstorms. We are expecting 40 to 60 mph winds today, which will bring down some trees and branches.
> 
> What do you do and where do you live?
> 
> Superior NW Tree



I'm a sub and have traveled in the past, I have my own climb/rig kit and have liability insurance.

Drop me a line. I'd be interested in something during the winter. I could probably bring a few people with me.


----------

